
Do you like the browser bookmark manager? - andyware
How do you think it compares to services like webcull.com, raindrop.io, or getpocket.com? Have they advanced the field to the point that it&#x27;s worth switching?
======
westurner
Things I'd add to browser bookmark managers someday:

\- Support for (persisting) bookmarks tags. From the post re: the re-launch of
del.icio.us:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23985623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23985623)

> _" Allow reading and writing bookmark tags"
> [https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916)
> _

> _Notes re: how this could be standardized with JSON-
> LD:[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916#c116](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916#c116)
> _

> _The existing Web Experiment for persisting bookmark
> tags:[https://github.com/azappella/webextension-experiment-
> tags/bl...](https://github.com/azappella/webextension-experiment-
> tags/blob/master/experiments/tags/api.js) _

\- Standard search features like operators: ((term) AND (term2)) OR term3

\- Regex search

\- (Chrome) show the createdDate and allow (non-destructive) sort by date

\- Native sync API for syncing to zero or more bookmarks / personal data
storage providers

\- Support for integration with extensions that support actual resource
metadata like Zotero

\- Linked Data support: extract and store bibliographic metadata like Zotero
and OpenLink Structured Data Sniffer

What are the current limitations of the WebExtensions Bookmarks API (now
supported by Firefox, Chrome, Edge, and hopefully eventually Safari)?:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Add-
ons/Web...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/API/bookmarks)

------
onlinejk
Big shout-out to Pinboard.in! (Pinboard's creator acquired del.icio.us in
2017[^2])

I haven't worried much about bookmark managers in 2+ years, thanks to Pinboard
features[^1] like: * Import and Auto-Sync * Tags and Bundles * Tab Sets *
Notes * Quick Edit * API and outside services * Feeds, Badges, and Widgets

[^1]: [https://pinboard.in/tour/](https://pinboard.in/tour/) [^2]:
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious...](https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious/)

------
gkbrk
I use the bookmark manager that is built-in to Firefox. I also use a browser
extension that checks for dead bookmarks and redirects in order to update them
for me.

I try to keep them organized and tidy in a hierarchy. I bookmark any website I
find useful so I don't have to use search engines unnecessarily and most of my
websites autocomplete within a few keystrokes.

In summary, I am happy with the bookmark manager. In the future I would like
to switch to a plaintext format, perhaps like org-mode if I can get it
integrated with the browser. The reason I want this is so I can put that file
up on my website to share with others.

~~~
andyware
Interesting perspective, thanks for the response. How many bookmarks do you
keep at any given time if dont mind me asking?

------
0x073
I use only chrome built-in bookmark manager, tried pocket several years ago
but dislike it.

I realized that 90% of the sites I bookmarked, never used again or find it
again with google instead with my bookmark manager.

